# Third AW Camshot thread



## Montoya1

Lots to wade through on the other two so time to start again?


----------



## chriscobbs

Looks like Tom is mixing up the background/table.

I'll post the picture archive here in case someone new hasn't seen it yet.

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## dlw

They moved it to the other table:










Looks good in silver chrome...


----------



## roadrner

Can't wait for these to arrive. WIll have to do up some stockers from days gone by. 
Where's the ship Tom? :devil: 

Keep 'em coming! Thanks, rr :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red73mustang

Is that T-Jet or (Pleeeease Let it be AFX !!!!!!!)????


----------



## micyou03

If its an AFX the chassis is going to show too much on the bottom like it does on the Cudas.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Probably Tjet; there was an Aurora Tjet Torino just like that...

--rick


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Piz

Boy I just don't get it . Why in the Wide wide world of sports would you do repaints of very common easy to find AFX colors when there are SO many other possibilites ? The blue series one charger looked great ! Did anyone actually buy the green one ? Or how about a solid BLACK 55 chevy ! Maybe I am wrong and everywhere else in the world these sell great , but at the hobby shop I go to the rehashed common color cars are just sitting on the shelf.


----------



## tomhocars

When is the 55 Chevy coming out in the next color.I like it even though they messed up the rear wheel well.


----------



## WesJY

is that a pink chevy? or orange? 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

I think its a salmon color with red glass, really sweet.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Cool Bugbus.........Can you say Mystery Machine?


----------



## noddaz

*Arrgghhh!!!!!*

I need one of these!!!!!! :thumbsup: 



chriscobbs said:


>


----------



## WesJY

noddaz said:


> I need one of these!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Sweet van!!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> I think its a salmon color with red glass, really sweet.


looks good though. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Another great looker and one I'd like as well. However, how long does it take to go from one of these grey prototypes to our track? All I've seen in this post is alot of what's coming and there are more grey body pix of what's coming than what's being delivered. 

Tom, stop doing the twelve packs and start delivering some of these as individuals. You'll will sell many more. If selling is what you wish to do. I have stopped buying inners or masters just to get ones I wish (so have many others). I believe that if you started doing the individual deployment of these you'll have to make more of them to sell. Thanks and please keep them coming. 

:thumbsup: Dave


----------



## coach61

dlw said:


> Cool Bugbus.........Can you say Mystery Machine?


Can you say I better win it when ya sell it this darm time? lol.. Guess I could dig my own out I got off one of the lads here and get to work, bought the decals 8-9 months ago....but ....



Dave


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Everyone is going to love the GT40's.........


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Everyone is going to love the GT40's.........


Anyone here prepared to sell me a first lap one and an ordinary one when they hit?

Deane (UK)


----------



## videojimmy

yeah, the GT 40's look AMAZING!


----------



## dlw

Deane, If I can get an extra, I'll keep you in mind...


----------



## Montoya1

Thanks.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## mrwillysgasser

chriscobbs said:


>


Thanks Chris .You keep me from missing most of these!!! You are the man.:thumbsup:


----------



## chriscobbs

mrwillysgasser said:


> Thanks Chris .You keep me from missing most of these!!! You are the man.:thumbsup:


You're welcome.


----------



## roadrner

Thanks again Chris! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

I love that red camaro


----------



## ParkRNDL

mrwillysgasser said:


> Thanks Chris .You keep me from missing most of these!!! You are the man.:thumbsup:


yeah, I love when the main slot car boards page shows that the last post in this forum was by chriscobbs... that always means new pics... 

--rick


----------



## chriscobbs

haha, I'm trying to get it lively in here and waiting to see a picture of the new Flamethrowers Bronco.


----------



## micyou03

I saw a new post from chriscobbs.....but no new picture.

Disappointing!!!!


----------



## chriscobbs

oops, sorry. Here is a pictures, not from the webcam, but of what has allowed me to keep up on the new webcam pictures.

My desk:


----------



## Bill Hall

Obviously the desk of a sick mind. LOL. Way too functional, neat and organized. 

How can you find anything? There are no piles!  

Just kidding Chris  

We all appreciate the dedicated effort you take to keep us up to speed!

It's nice to see some of the back story. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw

*New Set of Colors Coming?*










Another set coming?


----------



## micyou03

I'm liking the blue camaro!!!


----------



## chriscobbs

Slightly different angle


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## coach61

chriscobbs said:


>


I need that Black Cougar.. like NOW!



Coach!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## videojimmy

LOVE the Posion Pinto... I just hope they release them in the two colors the models were released in... red and green


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Nice, but the rear is too high.


----------



## sethndaddy

looks like the old white thunders are back


----------



## T-Jet Racer

dlw said:


> Nice, but the rear is too high.


Too short in the rear 1/4 where the side window is, also too high there. If I remember my friend car correctly the rear tire was fit under the wheel well a little too.


----------



## chriscobbs

Slightly different....


----------



## chriscobbs

Interesting picture.


----------



## chriscobbs

Definitely not working on slot cars today.


----------



## coach61

chriscobbs said:


> Definitely not working on slot cars today.



Flame proofing the office?


----------



## sethndaddy

ok Dave, I'll take the jumping bunnies away if you take the beating a dead horse away.


----------



## Bill Hall

What?

Kill da wabbit?! Ed, dont you dare! 

....and Coaches Horse burger should remain as a warning/reminder also!


----------



## coach61

sethndaddy said:


> ok Dave, I'll take the jumping bunnies away if you take the beating a dead horse away.



I like the bunnies.. Keeps the unwashed masses confused.. lol...


Dave


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## micyou03

Finally!!!


----------



## micyou03

A nice series would be:

Bug
Bus
Thing
Rabbit
Golf
Jetta

T-Jet style.


----------



## dlw

*One More......*

How about adding the A100 wagon to that list?


----------



## Bill Hall

micyou03 said:


> A nice series would be:
> 
> Bug
> Bus
> Thing
> Rabbit
> Golf
> Jetta
> 
> T-Jet style.


Agreed Mike, I'll add the single and double cab bus, didnt we see a K-Ghia mocked up a while back? A 356 speedster and the 550 Spyder are on my list as well.


----------



## micyou03

dlw said:


> How about adding the A100 wagon to that list?



Sure, but now we have to make it a 12 car set so we have to add more.

How about:

New Beetle
GTImkV
Eos
Beetle Convertible
New Beetle Convertible


----------



## micyou03

I was typing while you were posting Bill. I like your additions.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx Mike. I'm excited for a redo of the venerable bug! 

RE: "The List" - I doofed out on the "Notch Back" sedan and the long forgotten "Scirroco" hatchback.


----------



## noddaz

Bill Hall said:


> Thanx Mike. I'm excited for a redo of the venerable bug!
> 
> RE: "The List" - I doofed out on the "Notch Back" sedan and the long forgotten "Scirroco" hatchback.


Ahhh, but will VWag allow it?
They can be very picky....

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall

noddaz said:


> Ahhh, but will VWag allow it?
> They can be very picky....
> 
> Scott


POP! Hissssssssssss..... D'oh there went another dream. 

How right you are Scott!


----------



## micyou03

LoL!!!!


----------



## coach61

Bill Hall said:


> POP! Hissssssssssss..... D'oh there went another dream.
> 
> How right you are Scott!



Interesting that car company's want millions to produce models of thier cars..My very first serious slot car was the old purple and burgendy Camero.. when I bought my very first brand new spanking car you guessed it a 85 firbird lol.. Ok not quite the same car but I had gone to buy a camero. saw the baby anchor pre-installed in the back and went family car, walked across the road bought my first sleeper drove it for a bit then dumped in a new engine and went hunting z-28s for fun. I think Car company's might consider lowering licesing fees to get product recognition cuz as all us old guys know, our kids have all our money now. lol..and Thats who you want to brain wash .


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Coach, I'm already brainwashed and tumble dryed.


----------



## aelancaster

Coach I had a 85 Z. What the H&## is a baby anchor?  
Andy


----------



## coach61

aelancaster said:


> Coach I had a 85 Z. What the H&## is a baby anchor?
> Andy


Thing to hold the Baby seat in the back seat on a teether.. lol.. you most likey use it to hold the 2-4 or ale in place and not slide down into the storage space lol.. ever see a silver Firebird with really dark windows dust you at any sets of lights? I was waving tata!


LOL

Dave


----------



## T-Jet Racer

I am likeing that BUG!


----------



## noddaz

*A VW list...?*

Bug
Bus
Thing
Karmen Ghia
Single Cab
Double Cab
Squareback
Fastback
Notchback
and as a side line...
356 speedster 
550 Spyder 

T-Jet style.

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall

Scott, Great list. You're way to organized!

In order to make an even dozen perhaps we should have the eary oval window bug and the super beetle or convertible.

....and true to my ancient, horizontally opposed, "cabbage grinder" roots, your list includes no water pumpin' Audi toilets. It's what your not saying that's important. :tongue: 

Just funnin' of course!

In order that the tidy bowl-antifreeze crowd wont feel slighted by this aircooled dominated list; a second list of "Vertical Inline Coolant Leakers" should be made as well.

Mike had a pretty good start to which I would add: 
The 944
The Audi TT
The Corrado
The Boxter S


----------



## dlw

Cool, the Tyco Drag Bug..........


----------



## roadrner

dlw said:


> Cool, the Tyco Drag Bug..........


Great looking, hope they do it without the motor as well. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

tyco rip off, I'm not impressed with it.


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh great! Another bug with the valve covers in the windshield. Looks like nobody at AW has ever seen a cabbage grinder with a V-8. :freak: 

Why cant anybody just make a nice lowered, flared, decromed, "W" decklid, oval window bug and let us do the rest?!!!!  

Guess I'm gonna have to make my own. Anybody got Aurora bug bodies for cash or trade? :tongue:


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Anybody got Aurora bug bodies for cash or trade? :tongue:


Bill,
I believe I have one of the flower power TJet bugs in my box of "_*projects I'll get to someday when I have more time and I don't have to work or take care of things around the house.....blah, blah, blah*"_ that I'll send you. It will require some work, but she may be suitable for what you need. I'll check tonight and let you know on chat.
Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

*Not on my Watch*



roadrner said:


> Bill,
> I believe I have one of the flower power TJet bugs in my box of "_*projects I'll get to someday when I have more time and I don't have to work or take care of things around the house.....blah, blah, blah*"_ that I'll send you. It will require some work, but she may be suitable for what you need. I'll check tonight and let you know on chat.
> Dave


Original Flavor Dave, BTW; Coach should be punished for that moniker tonight.

I have two projects in mind on the VeeDub theme. The previously mentioned low, fat, oval (actually the original Cal Look bug, not what it's morphed into these days!) and a reasonable facsimilie of the "Inch Pincher" drag bug that gave the "high cubic inch" boys fits back in the day. I'll thank you in advance and ask what's on your needs/wish list? Gotta keep my Kharma "yanged"!

During the second Ice Age, the late 60's, We had one of those 'lil Buggers tearing up our small town. She was fat fendered, dark metallic blue with white interior and lower than a pregnant snake. A dechromed beauty from the era when the fuzz would still hassle ya about ride height. " Better be able to stand a pack of smokes up under the front end and have some clearance!" Slot dish American mags all 'round with GoodYears and all the go fast goodies of the era in the "boot". It was the first 200 hp bug I'd ever seen and forever shaped my destiny.

'Bout the time I got my drivers license, this car was for sale. A reliable source, the owners younger cousin, my school chum said, "Too many tickets!" 

Now ya gotta understand that my old man had a '64 VW bus that had about 1.5 million miles on it when I finally sold it in 1982. He was a fan!

After considerable cajolling he finally agreed to run out to the edge of town and check it out the bug. He went straight to the engine compartment, looked in and said, "Not on my watch son!" 

At the time I couldnt comprehend the hypocrasy of my VW enthusiast father sqaushing my dreams. After a life time, of hot cars and custom rockets I remember that day with more clarity and understanding now that I'm a father.

I currently have a solid '56 Oval window body tarped off in my wife's pristine back yard! Tee hee...Snicker. (I have two other restos to complete first!) But in my defense I do go out of my way to keep the "Car"nage to a miniumum. She eye's the humped tarp with malice on occassion, and I look at her and think "Not on my watch Baby!" 

Hi jack complete. Please return your seats to the upright position.


----------



## dlw

*Camaro W/O Bowtie*


----------



## RacerDave

Isn't that just the JL T-JET in a different color? Dave.


----------



## Piz

If that is the Xtraction camaro . All I can say is SWEET !


----------



## sethndaddy

I think its the tjet version, either way its still cool.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats a pretty car! Ralley stripes and no bowtie. Very stylish and perhaps for T-jet.

Gotta like that. :thumbsup: 

Wonder if they're gonna do an orange base/white striped version?


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> Thats a pretty car! Ralley stripes and no bowtie. Very stylish and perhaps for T-jet.
> 
> Gotta like that. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wonder if they're gonna do an orange base/white striped version?


ummm, they did, in pullbacks (tjet version)


----------



## dlw

As Piz is hoping for, that's an XT body. The TJ/TO bods have partially squared front wheel wells.


----------



## Bill Hall

sethndaddy said:


> ummm, they did, in pullbacks (tjet version)


Fine! Mr Smart guy!  

Send me one of yours. I know you have three or four. :thumbsup: 

You slot junkie! :tongue: 

Takes one to know one! :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

When I get moved I'll dig thru everything and see if I get one.
And Bill, I sent you an email and didn't hear back, can you use tyco/lifelike/ideal for goop?


----------



## Bill Hall

*You got mail Daddy!*

Yes Ed! And thanks. Got to my mail late last night. Much doins 'round here. 
Fell down dead. Wrote back this morn!


----------



## T-Jet Racer

Bill Hall said:


> Thats a pretty car! Ralley stripes and no bowtie. Very stylish and perhaps for T-jet.
> 
> Gotta like that. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wonder if they're gonna do an orange base/white striped version?


No Bill, it wil be a HOT PINK WITH PURPLE STRIPES!


----------



## Bill Hall

T-Jet Racer said:


> No Bill, it wil be a HOT PINK WITH PURPLE STRIPES!


Ooooh! A fuscia and violet "Cha Cha Muldowney" Camaro would be a great seller. Hopefully it will come with an anotmically correct action figure as a bonus.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## videojimmy

hmmm. more Bel Air's? I wonder how these will sell against DASH's two tone versions, which will also be half the price?


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice wheel wells Jethro!


----------



## RacerDave

Jethro could do that because as we all remember he had a 6th grade education. Beverly Hillbillies loving Dave.


----------



## chriscobbs

Not sure if any others have been shown, as I'm on vacation and haven't been able to check the webcam.


----------



## sethndaddy

Bill Hall said:


> Nice wheel wells Jethro!


congrats on the 1000 post, I think you hold the record for reaching it the fastest AND have the world record for most words used in posts, lol.

Glad you found us Bill


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanks Daddy, ... and backatchoo.

Regardless of the score, I know I'll always hold the record for babbling on 'bout sumthin' dat dont mean nuthin'!

In the decade following my father's death there was a dirth of modeling. My trains were packed away when we moved back to Shelton to be a little closer to mom. Dont have the space to run the rails here.

I rekon some pent up model murdering needed a relaese. My rebirth into slots over the last two years has been a godsend. I've met fabulous, generous people, learned many new things from skilled slot brothers, and best of all I found a great home here with the HT gang! I've recaptured a little piece of my youth.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## micyou03

...Why?


----------



## Piz

becasue AW is Trying to see which bodies sell the least ?


----------



## JordanZ870

I like it. Wish they didn't eliminate the obvious question, though!
("what the heck is THAT, eh?")


----------



## Omega

A new Sand Van, I like it. 

Dave


----------



## mrwillysgasser

chriscobbs said:


>


I love SHOWRODS I will have a few of these .Couple to keep a few for customs.


----------



## chriscobbs

For anyone not familiar with the webpage that I've created for these images.

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## dlw

At least no e-bay scammers can put one up claiming it's an originl Aurora.

Also notice a change in the box art.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## micyou03

Now that's nice. I just wish they could get the front end down a little.


----------



## RacerDave

I like it. Add another Daytona to the bunch. Dave.


----------



## chriscobbs

I can't wait for the flamethrower Bronco.


----------



## Piz

Finally ! an original paint scheme that is good looking !


----------



## mopar78

Nice looking Daytona.Think i'm gonna buy a few when they come out.


----------



## dlw

Yeah, that upwards warping of the hood is the only bad thing about it. Very nice 70's NASCAR look.


----------



## twolff

Headlights on a NASCAR?? Overall a nice looking car however. Nascar style wheels would really finish it off nicely.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## JordanZ870

OH! now I LIKE that! WooHOO!


----------



## TK Solver

What kind of wheel/tire configuration will fit in the rear of that?


----------



## dlw

I hope the rear wells will be bigger in the final draft of this car. Otherwise, it'll be sitting awfully high on the chassis.


----------



## bobhch

twolff said:


> Headlights on a NASCAR?? Overall a nice looking car however. Nascar style wheels would really finish it off nicely.


I agree 100% twolff...steelies...just like the pull back style. What is AW waiting for? The Chome Wheels stripped and painted look sweet!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

*Thunderjet Ultra G*










Is that a late 50's Dodge?


----------



## lenny

dlw said:


> Is that a late 50's Dodge?


 It looks kinda like a Studebaker Hawk. If it is, it looks way out of proportion....


----------



## dlw

In what way is it out of proportion? Were they land yachts, or little streetrods? It looks pretty good there.......It hides the chassis well. Good job.


----------



## LT1TONY

Could be the camera angle but it's not out of proportion and it looks really good and sits low.

LT1Tony
Auto World


----------



## lenny

dlw said:


> In what way is it out of proportion? Were they land yachts, or little streetrods? It looks pretty good there.......It hides the chassis well. Good job.


Compared to the 1:64 JL diecast, it appears to be short and squat. Or maybe the JL diecast is out of proportion by being too long. But then again, as Tony sys, it _could _be the angle of the camera... The rear fin area on the slot car looks 'wierd', but it could be a shadow...


----------



## dlw

Yeah, it is shorter the the DC Stude. But so are the Atlas and Dash Studes. Anyway, I think the customizers are gonna have a ball with these. I see a 50s Batmobile being made from these.


----------



## ParkRNDL

I am digging on that Studebaker...

--rick


----------



## cagee

ParkRNDL said:


> I am digging on that Studebaker...
> 
> --rick


I agree I was real excited to see this one and I'm liking it. :thumbsup:


----------



## cagee

I heard this next release was coming out in September is that right or did I hear wrong?


----------



## noddaz

*It's hideous...*

I think that I will buy at least two... :lol: 
Scott


dlw said:


>


----------



## micyou03

I'm not sure which one is more realistic but, I think the slot version looks better.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

I love the Hawk. Any Studebaker is good coming from South Bend!


----------



## fordcowboy

Mark give me a call 573 985 4514 we might get things right. for the wrong doing .


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

fordcowboy said:


> Mark give me a call 573 985 4514 we might get things right. for the wrong doing .


I'm not here as much as I want to be. Is this directed at me or another Mark? Wrong doing?


----------



## fordcowboy

mark yes it you iam taking about. A promise you maked to me. You didnt fall through with and it has hurt my feeling for a long time. Youcan ask some people. fcb so call me. please


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

fordcowboy said:


> mark yes it you iam taking about. A promise you maked to me. You didnt fall through with and it has hurt my feeling for a long time. Youcan ask some people. fcb so call me. please


OK? Is this a home or work number? I don't know your proper name so should I just ask for Ford Cowboy?


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## twolff

Am I remembering correctly that the track is Tomy compatiable? Looks like there are a pair of crossovers in that set and my track isn't nailed down yet


----------



## sethndaddy

chriscobbs said:


>


I hate to say it, being an avid supporter of Tom Lowe and Auto world, but I think that unless this set finds its way into every Walmart across America, it's going to sit in a warehouse wasting away.
Good Luck


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## cagee

I Gotta Have It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## videojimmy

The set is too late, it should have been tied to the cars being released, in my opinion

as for the new cars... I LOVE THEM! I just hope I can get ONLY the cars I want without being forced to buy complete sets of cars I don't want.


----------



## dlw

I know the sets will have 'set-only' cars (except the DoH set, unless it will have a special Roscoe car), but I hope AW will offer other colors of the cars that come in the sets, like the Chargers and Mustangs. That way the racesets will have the collectibilty hook (for the set-only variations), and those who only want cars can at least get them.


----------



## cagee

The sets I think will bring in some new people to the hobby with it being DoH cause some people go crazy for it. Its too late for those of us already into the hobby cause we've already got the cars but the new guys wouldn't have the cars already and why not get both cars and a track all at once.


----------



## dlw

I was thinking about the other sets:

Charger Challenge
Mustang Matchup

There appears to be 3 new bodies in these sets. It would be cool if the cars would be available, but in different colors than the set cars.


----------



## Bill Hall

chriscobbs said:


>


There ya go, not bad from what I can see. Just a clean stock panel we can have our way with


----------



## mopar78

That truck looks great.Is it an IWheels?


----------



## dlw

Yeah Mopar, that's the Iwheels version. Would like to see a group shot of the next release (regular colors), and a peek at the underside of the chassis.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

*AW Canceled the Mustang and Charger sets*



dlw said:


> I was thinking about the other sets:
> 
> Charger Challenge
> Mustang Matchup
> 
> There appears to be 3 new bodies in these sets. It would be cool if the cars would be available, but in different colors than the set cars.


Sorry to say, but these sets were canceled due to issues that AW has yet to release. I received notice back in June directly from Amy. The Dukes of Hazzard sets are still coming out sometime just before Christmas.

These will be VERY HOT items - If you want them, I would pre-order them as they WILL NOT be offered at any of the larger retailers per AW press release.

I took them off my site but will be adding it back on soon.


----------



## bobhch

*Nice panel truck...gonna paint it!!!!! Metalic here I come...*

Chris (Dragula is drooling over this panel truck as we speak I bet) what yah going to do to this one when you get it Drag?  Am sure it will look Fantastic and can't wait to get my hands on a few of these panel trucks myself.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## dlw

Just bringing this thread back up to the top, for convenience. BTW, here's what's on the cam:


----------



## chriscobbs

Good idea....and here is the picture archive that I've been maintaining.

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## noddaz

*Chop it and slam it*

Chop it and slam it... lol



dlw said:


>


----------



## roadrner

That would make a great start for Pickup too!  rr


----------



## Bill Hall

*Cameo!*



roadrner said:


> That would make a great start for Pickup too!  rr


GREAT idea Dave! Take the roof from the back of the cab down to the gunwhales. Flip it over. Then turn it around so the back of the panel becomes the back of the cab. Roof and sides become the bed! All ya gotta do is scribe the detail!

Instant Cameo LOL. Cant wait!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

Cameo!!!! yes, that would be very cool!


----------



## Bill Hall

Dave really got me thinkin on this. 

I'm thinkin' pick ups are under represented. The obvious problem is bed depth to chassis height relationship, unless yer building a 4x4 and jackin' the bod. 

Since day one the solution has always been slap a tonneau on it. Still I'm looking forward to seeing what I can get away with. It's also caused me to pause and rethink their Willy's panel along the same lines. Opinions are like belly buttons.... and nobody wants hear about yours, but IMHO this is one of the coolest things they've done to date.

Fresh blades waiting and mischeif/malice in my heart...  
Whats takin' so darn long?


----------



## dlw

Next releases are due mid September.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

Actually the casting as it stands is a billboard ripe for show info, sales, logos even a Chevy dealer truck. Lots of possibilities for this!


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Dave really got me thinkin on this.
> 
> I'm thinkin' pick ups are under represented. The obvious problem is bed depth to chassis height relationship, unless yer building a 4x4 and jackin' the bod.
> 
> Since day one the solution has always been slap a tonneau on it. Still I'm looking forward to seeing what I can get away with. It's also caused me to pause and rethink their Willy's panel along the same lines. Opinions are like belly buttons.... and nobody wants hear about yours, but IMHO this is one of the coolest things they've done to date.
> 
> Fresh blades waiting and mischeif/malice in my heart...
> Whats takin' so darn long?


Bill,
Can't wait to see you tackle this masterpiece. Alway's thought that was one of Chevie's best truck design. Kinda like a cross of an old 55 front end with some room out back to haul with. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Actually the casting as it stands is a billboard ripe for show info, sales, logos even a Chevy dealer truck. Lots of possibilities for this!


Spoken like a true bidness man Mark  
The opportunities for shameless promotion are limitless. Now that you mention it, I'm envisioning a medium chop on the top, then a sweet flame job stretched down those long sides with a "Model Murdering" logo above. :tongue: 

I better get three or four of the darn things. Lessee, one for the Cameo conversion...one for a chopped roof promotional panel...I was also thinkin of doing a ratty manure hauler p/u version with some trash cans in the back and a ratty ole mattress tied to the top for an R&D warmup. :thumbsup: 

Like OFDave, I always loved the front end on this model, be it a pick up or panel and still remember the day when you couldnt give them away.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

Bill Hall said:


> Spoken like a true bidness man Mark
> The opportunities for shameless promotion are limitless. Now that you mention it, I'm envisioning a medium chop on the top, then a sweet flame job stretched down those long sides with a "Model Murdering" logo above. :tongue:
> 
> I better get three or four of the darn things. Lessee, one for the Cameo conversion...one for a chopped roof promotional panel...I was also thinkin of doing a ratty manure hauler p/u version with some trash cans in the back and a ratty ole mattress tied to the top for an R&D warmup. :thumbsup:
> 
> Like OFDave, I always loved the front end on this model, be it a pick up or panel and still remember the day when you couldnt give them away.


Don't forget a tow truck damnit man!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## cagee

I was hoping they would remake one of those.


----------



## A/FX Nut

chriscobbs said:


>


There was a Good Humor truck sitting at a you rent storage place in Edwardsburg, Michigan until about 6 months ago. Randy.


----------



## roadrner

Bill Hall said:


> Spoken like a true bidness man Mark
> The opportunities for shameless promotion are limitless. Now that you mention it, I'm envisioning a medium chop on the top, then a sweet flame job stretched down those long sides with a "Model Murdering" logo above. :tongue:
> 
> I better get three or four of the darn things. Lessee, one for the Cameo conversion...one for a chopped roof promotional panel...I was also thinkin of doing a ratty manure hauler p/u version with some trash cans in the back and a ratty ole mattress tied to the top for an R&D warmup. :thumbsup:
> 
> Like OFDave, I always loved the front end on this model, be it a pick up or panel and still remember the day when you couldnt give them away.


Hey, didn't they use these for the flower wagon at funeral homes too? What about an ambulance, or was that just Caddies back then? Just think of the possibilities. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... Buy alot of them Bill.  ofdave


----------



## tjd241

*Now ya tell me !*



Bill Hall said:


> Opinions are like belly buttons.... and nobody wants hear about yours


... and I've been holding out hoping for 47 years... damn.  nd

(it's an innie... anybody??).... damn


----------



## noddaz

*Hmmm Ice Cream Truck*

Looks pretty good...
I have wanted one to race for quite a long time...
My Dremel is waiting... Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
Scott


----------



## Tazman6069

How about a nICE dREAM Truck ZZZZZZ :dude:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook

A/FX Nut said:


> There was a Good Humor truck sitting at a you rent storage place in Edwardsburg, Michigan until about 6 months ago. Randy.


Actually two of them for a short span there.

I was so tempted to stop and see if they were for sale. They always have some neat stuff there. For about a week that had a drop dead cool Criss Craft wooden boat and that wagon sitting there looks like potential fun.

You ever stop by Legends on Monday night to drool on the cars?


----------

